
Uber and Lyft approved in Vancouver, B.C., rollout coming in days - cyclecity
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/uber-lyft-approved-bc-1.5437997
======
noizejoy
This is coming along with a number of regulations, including making drivers
adhere to the same regulations as taxi drivers [1].

[1] [https://www2.gov.bc.ca/gov/content/transportation/vehicle-
sa...](https://www2.gov.bc.ca/gov/content/transportation/vehicle-safety-
enforcement/services/passenger-transportation/pdv-driver-requirements)

------
Tiktaalik
Previously this may have been met with a shrug, but the very popular Car2go
(ShareNow) car sharing service is shutting down so those users might try out
Uber/Lyft instead of the other active local car sharing service, Evo.

------
polishdude20
They're going to screw this up just like they did with marijuana. The
regulations will make it not worthwhile for the drivers.

